# "mai quel cielo blu"...



## danieldaylewis

"Guardò il cielo blu. Mai, quel cielo blu, gli sembrò più inutile."

Secondo voi la seconda frase è corretta? o meglio, è corretto l'uso della punteggiatura? O le due virgole in rosso sono facoltative? 

Grazie per chi mi vorrà rispondere


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Danieldaylewis,

Sì, a parere mio la punteggiatura va benissimo.
Le virgole, in questo caso, mettono in evidenza il soggetto "quel cielo blu", volutamente ripetuto nella seconda parte della frase.

Prova a togliere il soggetto nella seconda parte:

"Guardò il cielo blu. Mai, quel cielo blu, gli sembrò più inutile."
"Guardò il cielo blu. Mai gli sembrò più inutile."


Però spero che intervenga un amico,  grandissimo conoscitore delle più perfide regole grammaticali, per una spiegazione da vero maestro. 

Buona notte


----------



## infinite sadness

E' una questione di scelte stilistiche, vanno bene ambedue le soluzioni.


----------



## Geviert

scusate, ma a me non piacciono per nulla quelle virgole lì dove sono. In una frase cosí breve, poi, mi sembrano alquanto inutili (la frase breve ha già una pausa potenziale nel silenzio immediato). Quelle virgole non fanno l'elenco di nulla e non introducono un  vero inciso né un’apposizione o un vocativo. 

 "La  virgola non si mette: tra soggetto e verbo (se altre parole si  frappongono tra questi due elementi occorre prestare più attenzione);  tra verbo e complemento oggetto; tra il verbo _essere_ e l’aggettivo o il nome che lo accompagni nel predicato nominale; tra un nome e il suo aggettivo" (Crusca).


----------



## Gianfry

Geviert said:


> "La  virgola non si mette: tra soggetto e verbo (se altre parole si  frappongono tra questi due elementi occorre prestare più attenzione);  tra verbo e complemento oggetto; tra il verbo _essere_ e l’aggettivo o il nome che lo accompagni nel predicato nominale; tra un nome e il suo aggettivo" (Crusca).


E dove, di grazia, la frase in oggetto contravviene a queste regole?
Come dice yulan, la seconda frase ha senso anche senza "quel cielo blu"; tuttavia, senza, resterebbe una frase ambigua, soprattutto a causa del possibile uso impersonale del verbo "sembrare".
In altre parole, la frase proposta da yulan potrebbe significare anche: "Guardò il cielo blu. Mai gli sembrò più inutile guardarlo".
Le parole fra le due virgole sono quindi assimilabili a un inciso, una ulteriore chiarificazione che, invece che fra due virgole, si sarebbe potuta inserire fra due trattini o magari fra due parentesi.
La questione mi sembra ancora più complessa, per l'uso dell'aggettivo dimostrativo "quel". Perché l'autore non ha scritto "Mai, il cielo blu, gli era..."? Forse per segnalare, pateticamente, una distanza, o forse per riferirsi espressamente al cielo di quella parte di mondo, magari la sua terra (non sappiamo altro, purtroppo, del contesto). In entrambi i casi, l'intenzione retorica rafforza ancora di più la necessità dell'inciso.
Mi lascia perplesso, piuttosto, l'uso del passato remoto. La normale _consecutio _avrebbe preteso un trapassato remoto: "Mai, quel cielo, gli era sembrato più inutile". Ma ammetto la licenza poetica 

@yulan: scusa se sono intervenuto anch'io  Ah, il soprannome che mi hai dato non mi dispiace affatto, anche se può avere significati ambivalenti...


----------



## Yulan

Oh, Gianfry!

Hai fatto benissimo ad intervenire! 
Ti confesso che sono ammirata! Decisamente. Un irriducibile conoscitore dell'arte linguistica!

Grazie! 


P.S.: Quando si è caratterialmente _irrudicibili_, di solito, lo si è in tutto quello che si fa


----------



## Geviert

> E dove, di grazia, la frase in oggetto contravviene a queste regole?


di grazia non ho affermato ciò che viene chiesto. Ho solo rammentato le regole al riguardo, per essere ancora più perfidi conoscitori delle regole grammaticali. 




> Le parole fra le due virgole sono quindi assimilabili a un inciso, una ulteriore chiarificazione che, invece che fra due virgole, si sarebbe potuta inserire fra due trattini o magari fra due parentesi.


D'accordo sulla licenza poetica e sull'estro retorico di poter dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, restando belli, ma, in questa frase, collocare due trattini mi sembra alquanto ampolloso (anche i lettori hanno dei diritti poetici ).



> In entrambi i casi, l'intenzione retorica rafforza ancora di più la necessità dell'inciso.


mah, in poesia (e senza il contesto) è possibile affermare essattamente il contrario con le stesse parole. _De gustibus_...


> P.S.: Quando si è caratterialmente _irrudicibili_, di solito, lo si è in tutto quello che si fa


basta che quel tutto non ci riduca nell'intento .


PS: Anche qui su potrebbe discutere a lungo sull'ambiguità di quel "di solito" tra le virgole. Allora il vate è la stessa persona che chiede nel thread!


----------



## Necsus

Poco posso aggiungere a quanto già esaurientemente espresso, se non un sintetico parere personale. Io in realtà non sento l'esigenza delle virgole, ma direi che nessuna regola grammaticale ne vietA l'uso, qualora si voglia mettere ancor più in risalto quanto a parer mio già evidenziato dalla ripetizione anche dell'aggettivo e dall'aggiunta del dimostrativo.


----------



## Gianfry

Geviert said:


> di grazia non ho affermato ciò che viene chiesto. Ho solo rammentato la regole al riguardo, per essere ancora più perfidi conoscitori delle regole grammaticali.
> Beh, hai citato quel brano subito dopo aver contestato l'uso delle virgole, quindi ho fatto due più due. Se mi sono sbagliato ritiro subito il "di grazia"
> 
> D'accordo sulla licenza poetica e sull'estro retorico di poter dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, restando belli, ma, in questa frase, collocare due trattini mi sembra alquanto ampolloso (anche i lettori hanno dei diritti poetici ).
> Certamente, non li userei neanche io! Era solo per rafforzare la mia idea che si tratti di una specie di inciso.
> 
> mah, in poesia (e senza il contesto) è possibile affermare essattamente il contrario con le stesse parole. _De gustibus_...
> D'accordo ancora una volta. Anche qui, solo un'ipotesi.


----------



## merse0

Io ne lascerei solo una, dopo il "mai":
"Guardò il cielo blu. Mai, quel cielo blu gli sembrò più inutile."

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> Poco posso aggiungere a quanto già esaurientemente espresso, se non un sintetico parere personale. Io in realtà non sento l'esigenza delle virgole, ma direi che nessuna regola grammaticale ne vietA l'uso, *qualora si voglia mettere ancor più in risalto quanto a parer mio già evidenziato dalla ripetizione anche dell'aggettivo e dall'aggiunta del dimostrativo*.


 
Questa osservazione mi fa un piacere che nemmeno te l'immagini, Necsus.
Tendenzialmente è quanto, d'acchito, leggendo la frase mi è parso evidente: il voler sottolineare, da parte dell'autore, "quel cielo blu". 

 ***



> Quando si è caratterialmente _irrudicibili_, di solito, lo si è in tutto quello che si fa basta che quel tutto non ci riduca nell'intento .
> 
> PS: Anche qui su potrebbe discuttere [discutere, con una "t"] a lungo sull'ambiguità di quel "di solito" tra le virgole. Allora il vate è la stessa persona che chiede nel thread!


 

Ciao Geviert,

Grazie per la correzione alla svista! Ho prontamente editato il mio errore! 
A proposito, _la riduzione nell'intento_ potrei anche accettarla: dipende dall'intento! 

Perchè parli di ambiguità nel mio "di solito" messo tra due virgole?
Oh, Geviert, no, no, il vate sarebbe una poetessa in tal caso!


----------



## Geviert

> Ciao Geviert,


Ciao cara



> Grazie per la correzione alla svista! Ho prontamente editato il mio errore!


grazie anche a te.



> A proposito, _la riduzione nell'intento_ potrei anche accettarla: dipende dall'intento!


Direi che dipende sempre da ciò che accade nell'intento. Pur se buono e bello, non si sa mai.



> Perchè parli di ambiguità nel mio "di solito" messo tra due virgole?
> Oh, Geviert, no, no, il vate sarebbe una poetessa in tal caso!


nella frase:

_Quando si è caratterialmente __irrudicibili, di solito, lo si è in tutto quello che si fa.
_
non mi sembra del tutto chiaro il senso di quel "di solito"  tra la subordinata e la reggente . Sarà che non sono madrelingua come voi, ma io non saprei se hai voluto dire:  


_quando si è di solito irriducibili_ oppure _di solito lo si è in tutto quello che si fa. _Di solito cosa?

Io scriverei senza la seconda virgola: 

_Quando si è caratterialmente __irrudicibili, di solito lo si è in tutto quello che si fa._

_besos _(in castigliano, anche alla poetessa)


----------



## Geviert

merse0 said:


> Io ne lascerei solo una, dopo il "mai":
> "Guardò il cielo blu. Mai, quel cielo blu gli sembrò più inutile."
> 
> Che ne pensate?



ancora non mi piace (ma come detto ragazzi, _de gustibus_... le vostre ragioni sono validissime).

Io direi semplicemente (e sono anche poeta pure, detto _inter nos_):

_Guardò il cielo blu. Mai quel cielo blu gli sembrò più inutile._

Così mi sembra bello, liscio e profumato

(radiosa lei, la vate).


----------



## Yulan

Geviert said:


> Io scriverei senza la seconda virgola:
> 
> _Quando si è caratterialmente __irrudicibili, di solito lo si è in tutto quello che si fa._
> 
> 
> 
> _besos _(in castigliano, anche alla poetessa)
Click to expand...

 
Ri-ciao Geviert,

Sì. Mi piace anche così. 

Anzi, ora mi rendo conto che la scelta era del tutto personale: mettendo "di solito" tra le due virgole ho messo, per inciso, )) la mia personale opionione: "di solito, per me".

Grazie, Geviert!  Y claro, besos a ti también (pido disculpa por el acento que falta ...)


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao a tutti,

per amore della democrazia: le virgole abbondanti non piacciono neanche a me. Io scriverei cosí:

"Guardò il cielo blu. Mai quel cielo blu gli sembrò più inutile".

Fate pavoneggiare anche me un pochino, come se fossi conoscitrice anch'io! Diciamo che il passato remoto ci sta un po' male, ma il significato cambierebbe col trapassato prossimo, penso, perche' si riferirebbe a come il cielo gli "era sembrato" quindi prima di quel momento, mentre col passato remoto non fa paragoni con un qualche momento specifico. 

Ancora buon anno.


----------



## Geviert

Ruminante said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per amore della democrazia: le virgole abbondanti non piacciono neanche a me. Io scriverei cosí:
> 
> "Guardò il cielo blu. Mai quel cielo blu gli sembrò più inutile".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fate pavoneggiare anche me un pochino
Click to expand...

 c'è posto per tutti!

saluti


----------



## Yulan

Ruminante said:


> Fate pavoneggiare anche me un pochino,
> Ancora buon anno.


 

Mi sembra giusto, Ruminante! 
Buon anno anche a te!


----------



## infinite sadness

Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao Geviert,
> 
> Sì. Mi piace anche così.
> 
> Anzi, ora mi rendo conto che la scelta era del tutto personale: mettendo "di solito" tra le due virgole ho messo, per inciso, )) la mia personale opionione: "di solito, per me".
> 
> Grazie, Geviert!  Y claro, besos a ti también (pido disculpa por el acento que falta ...)


A me quello che non piace è la parola _irrudicibili_. Esiste veramente?


----------



## Yulan

infinite sadness said:


> A me quello che non piace è la parola _irrudicibili_. Esiste veramente?


 
Ciao IS,

Non piace nemmeno a me: la sostituiamo con "irr*i*ducibili" 

Scherzo ... a volte sono distratta! Anzi, grazie!


----------



## Geviert

Yulan said:


> A me quello che non piace è la parola _irrudicibili_. Esiste veramente?
> 
> Ciao IS,
> 
> Non piace nemmeno a me: la sostituiamo con "irr*i*ducibili"
> 
> Scherzo ... a volte sono distratta! Anzi, grazie!




be', allora se siamo in vena di essere ludici e _pavoneggianti_ (sic) con questa bella lingua, allora io direi...

 ir*ridi*cibili! 

ovvero, _ridi sempre irriducibilmente per favore..._


----------



## infinite sadness

Yulan said:


> Ciao IS,
> 
> Non piace nemmeno a me: la sostituiamo con "irr*i*ducibili"
> 
> Scherzo ... a volte sono distratta! Anzi, grazie!


Anche io scherzavo.


----------



## marco.cur

Le virgole superflue appesantiscono il testo, e spesso costringono il lettore a leggere la frase due volte, per capirne il senso o anche per non perdere il filo del discorso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Saluti a tutti.
Per quel che può contare, io direi che Gianf ha ragione, tanto per la collocazione delle virgole quanto per le perplessità circa l'uso del tempo verbale.
GS


----------



## Yulan

Geviert said:


> be', allora io direi...
> ir*ridi*cibili!
> ovvero, _ridi sempre irriducibilmente per favore..._


 
Mipiace!



P.S.: Giorgio docet ;-)


----------

